# Blue Lobster as a tank mate



## Tinybaum

Hello All,

How is the blue lobster as far as a tank mate? They seem pretty cool, but I just wanted to hear from the pro's as to how they do with a variety of different fish


----------



## James0816

Can't say personally as I've never had a cray before, but short and skinny of it is, if they can catch it, they will eat it.


----------



## Scuff

And you'd be surprised at what they can catch.


----------



## jclee

It's definitely a gamble. I've combined crays and fish in one tank, but _only_ when (a) I didn't mind losing the fish and (b) they were species that preferred the surface of the tank, so that they'd have more of a fighting chance. 

As others have said, it's not a matter of _what_ fish they'll eat, but _when_ they'll get around to it.


----------



## RyRyDaFlyGuy

they like to escape as well keep that in mind. I love crayfish they are so interesting. oscars will eat them, they will eat small fish. the like to have a house or somewhere to hide. they will fight with eachother. they shed their skin as they grow and can regrow lost arms and legs.

they will escape though im not kidding they will swim to a filter or climbe hose and get i out and die. I had one make it from my bedroom to the living room before it died


----------



## nevets_eural

my blue lobster ate my small pleco


----------



## Mac Myers

I've had little luck keeping Crays with other animals. Even Species Specific tanks can be problematic.


----------



## theemon

i breed blue crays, and as long as there with community fish that are fast moving and no long fins(no longer then fancy guppies) your fine. i keep all my guppy breeding colonys with crays without losses(maybe 1 fish a year, out of 40+ tanks)


----------

